# Victorian Mourning Top Hat



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This year I wanted to put together a Victorian Mourning outfit. Not only would it be a costume for the big night (weather dependent) but I could also wear it when I show the hearse.

The first thing I wanted to make up was a top hat. I found a beautiful beaver pelt top hat in my size and then I decorated it to make it my own.

Anyway, here are the links to the finished Mourning Top Hat.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2008/Hat1.JPG
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2008/Hat2.JPG
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2008/Hat3.JPG
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2008/Hat4.JPG


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! Looks GREAT Haunti! Nice job on the flowers and veil...now, where did you get that beaver hat? ( I am trying so hard not to be bad right now...LOL!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I KNEW someone was going to comment! *snicker, snicker*
If you really want to know, I got the Top Hat from eBay.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, I was curious about that..thanks!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That really nice looking!


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

oh my god


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is cool! anxious to see the rest of the costume.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Beeeeautifuly done.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hauntie that is just stunning!! What an excellent job youve done. Man have you been busy lately. I love the flowers they would be perfect for the wreath for Violet. I picked up some black roses, but i love the purple and burgundy where did you find them?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> I picked up some black roses, but i love the purple and burgundy where did you find them?


The bridal section of Hobby Lobby has them. Do you have a store near you?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice Haunti...I also love the colors...and great bead work


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking hat. Should have gotten a picture of it on you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That turned out really nice Haunti. I like the beadwork on the band. I can't wait to see it with the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice haunti 
love that band on it
Great Job


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

perfectly done.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody!
scareme - I should have taken a picture but it's been too hot to wear a hat


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I found a beautiful beaver pelt top hat


fur is murder!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tcarter said:


> fur is murder!


This was not a new top hat. The hat is at least 30 years old.

tcarter - please keep this on topic and refrain from trolling.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice looking beaver...hat. *snicker* You fixed it up well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Fantastic job!!!! Be sure to post pictures of the complete outfit. I would love to see it!!I have on old beaver top hat too but hubby would kill me if I embellished it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Simply beautiful, Hauntie....well done!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the complements!


----------

